# Happy Memorial Day



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Never Forget!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:usa2:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The boys marched in the parade with the Boy Scouts.  

I think it was Jack's first parade-watching. He did very well. He was adored by all the little kids. One little boy went on and on about how he wanted a dog so he didn't have ask other people if he could pat their dogs. He was four and very good with Jack. I suspect that with that attitude, he will wear down his folks.

Both my father and grandfather were veterans. I am very proud of them. :usa2:


----------

